# First two nights pic!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Not much time to do anything after work because it gets dark so soon now so I have to get out after dark. Still don't have that many traps out a few beaver and some bottom edge sets. Can't wait for saturday to get the rest out. Here is the results from two nights. OT


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

holy molely!! not too bad for trapping in the dark. Awesome! i cant wait to see pictures when you really get "into" trapping.. lol nice!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice OT,

Do you think you got the two adults or 2 year olds. Nice work.

Dave


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats O.T. !!!!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Dave Lyons said:


> Nice OT,
> 
> Do you think you got the two adults or 2 year olds. Nice work.
> 
> Dave


Two adults and a two year old, but the adults were from different places on the same property. Unfortunately they all have to go because the land owner wants them gone. I will say they do unbelievable damage to this guys place. Fair trade for me though take the beaver out and trap everything else as well. Thanks OT


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Great job on the first checks. Sometimes we have to do what needs done but at least you have a great trapping location forever.

Dave


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice job O.T.!

You running creeks/rivers or more pond & floodings?

I did manage to get a couple bever sets out today (barely). All of my water locations in zone 2 are creeks/rivers ... the water is so high there is not much I can set. I had all my water gear loaded (canoe included) to head to a creek (dug drainage ditch actually). When I got up there today, the water is up at least 2 feet and ripping. There wasn't anyway this boy could have canoed upstream and then back down.

Maybe I'll stick some BE sets in on one creek tomorrow (thanks for the idea). Not that many rats there ... but it beats waiting until the 10th when my zone 3 locations (small streams & ponds) open up.

Only thing good abot the high water ... I was able to set #5's on drowners, which until two weeks ago was out of the question (due to lack of water depth).


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Mister Ed,

The property I am trapping has a lake, two ponds, a small creek, a bigger, creek and a big river, so there is a huge variety of trapping opportunity. The beaver are in the lake and ponds only and when I am done with the beaver I am done with beaver for the season. The rats are coming out of the bigger creek and the river all in bottom edge sets, water is up but, not too bad. The river is very fast flowing and has lots of points, but can't set some because of the flow my 110's would jam up with debris. The areas the rats are in are not great rat habitat, but there are a few around. If I get thirty rats I would be suprised I don't have great habitat in my area. Thanks OT


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice catch OT!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Good work man! looks like you are having fun and doing some hard work! 

If i am ever in the same state during trapping season... and i already have my deer of course:lol: i would love to come on the trap line with you!


keep up the good work!


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

nice work OT keep it up!!!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice job!!! thats a good looking tailgate!!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

OT,

Thanks for the update on your trapping activities. That definitely is a good haul.

Thought you might like to see a couple of photos of the country I am enjoying. I have not set a trap yet, but hopefully I will soon.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Dave, I took pics of Denali from those same spots about 2 months ago.

Are the small rivers froze over yet in the Mat-Su Borough? Doing any hunting?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Dave!

Great pictures as well!! Looks like a fun area to trap in and am looking forward to pics from your line. How is it going up there? Take care OT


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Tracker,

The two photos are both of the Wrangell mountain range.

The first photo is of the peaks Drum and Sanford which tower above the Copper River Basin.

The second photo is of Drum peak look East toward Glennallen. I was standing in the middle of the Glenn Hwy.

Alaska is amazing and the scenery is spectacular!! As these two photo illustrate.

OT,

We are doing great! Yes, I will post more photos, hopefully of scenes from a trapline.


----------

